# sky installation



## Des (21 Nov 2005)

I am getting sky installed this week, but eircom wont have my line set up on time, i was going to get sky to install anyway and hook up phone line later,

Does anyone know if this would be an issue, or do i need the line for installation ?


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Nov 2005)

I think that Sky now do installations without the requirement for a phone line.  Check out the Satellite forum (under Hosted->ICDG) on www.boards.ie for more info.


----------



## bertson (21 Nov 2005)

Sky recently connected me up without a phone line,
However i had to pay a 35euro enablement fee, no hassle as the first 3 months subscription is 1/2 price.

Check out sky.com for the contact information. Contact them directly as the local sky agents told me you MUST have a phone line...b*ll*x, as sky did this for me directly

Cheers
B


----------



## etel (21 Nov 2005)

normally sky THEMSELVES insist on a fone line , not the installers  , I assume you got the basic package and no movies or sports .

As the number of phone lines in ireland is now in freefall because of the extortionate line rental sky will have to think out of the box for the basic packages I;d say .


----------



## Niallymac (22 Nov 2005)

When I got it installed (albeit 3 years ago) I ran a temporary extension cable from my phone to the sky receiver, satisfying SKY and the Installer. As soon as I was activated, I removed the telephone extension lead.


----------



## Sarah (22 Nov 2005)

AHHHHH...Had murder with sky...out installation was cancelled 3 times with no warning...had taken days off work for this...in the end i insisted on a sat install pronto...but i insisted i speak to a supervisior as the sales reps are useless...like robots and dont listen!! ANyway..rant over...we rang sky as out landline was not installed yet...after being told by 3 sales reps that without it we couldnt get sky i spoke to a manager who took our details and charged us by direct debit €35 one off fee for no phone line...so no probs there! However the engineer we got to install everything said that they have been given strict instructions not to install anything without a phone line unless agreed with sky before hand!!! So unless you get it done from someone other than a sky installer or employee like if you buy a sky package with one of the electrical stores as i think they use another company for installations, then your stuck!


----------



## Des (29 Nov 2005)

i decided to chance my arm, sky arrived and wouldnt even come in the door before they asked me if my phone line was working, it wasnt at the time so they refused to do the installation, despite the fact that they could see that the eircom socket was installed and a phone was connected. Eircom should make the line live this week and i have resheduled sky. another 2 weeks with RTE :-(


----------



## Des (7 Dec 2005)

Have an update on sky installation. Eircom have decided they wont be able to connect my line till the end of january, i would be quicker doing it myself.

Anyway, the main problem with Sky is that i was looking for sky+, they wont install that without a phone line, but will install normal sky boxes. so thats what i have ordered, just had to pay 37 euro no phone connection fee.

if only someone from sky told me that in the first place...


----------



## ubend (7 Dec 2005)

i know of somebody who gave a neighbours no and got on grand they dont actually check for a phone line once u fill up the form with contact details plus mobile contact preferred it didnt seem to bother


----------



## paddyc (7 Dec 2005)

Des said:
			
		

> but will install normal sky boxes. so thats what i have ordered, just had to pay 37 euro no phone connection fee.
> 
> if only someone from sky told me that in the first place...


 
I emailed sky last week about this and their response to me was that I had to have a phone line ...so its seems to be lack of communication intenally within sky


Thank you for your email regarding a telephone connection for Sky.  
Under the terms and conditions of having Sky you agree to have your Digital Satellite System installed in your home in the Republic of Ireland by a Sky-approved installer. You also agree to keep your telephone line (which must be fixed and operational) connected to your Digibox and a viewing card in it at all times during the first 12 months following installation. 
It is a requirement of the providers of this service, that you are connected to a telephone line in order to make bookings through your phone line. The service does not take priority over your regular phone use. 
Should you ever require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact the above email address. Alternatively, please contact our Sales Team on 0818 719 819, who would be able to assist further. 
_Kind regards_


----------



## Leo (7 Dec 2005)

Of course the main reason they insist on a phone line is so that you can order box-office events and movies...
Leo


----------



## Des (8 Dec 2005)

Sky do an installation without a phone, you just have to tell them you cant get your phone connected, 

I think that sky boxes gather some information about wehat you watch as well, and that this is transmitted over the phone, though i am not positive about this.


----------



## EC1 (8 Dec 2005)

Have read numerous threads on boards.ie about installers activating viewing cards in their office and installing a week later without a landline.


----------



## Sim One (9 Dec 2005)

Sorry for my ignorance about this but I am thinking about getting Sky Digital installed and would appreciate some info.

To get Sky Digital, do you need to have a dish installed outisde the house?

Will I be able to watch all available programmes (incl Sky Sports and Movies) on each of the three TVs in the house as we do with Chorus at the moment.

However, without Sky Multiroom, it is not possible to watch different programmes in different rooms at the same time. Is this correct?   

If I go for Sky + Multiroom, do you have a Sky box in each room?   

Is it quicker/better going directly through Sky or to a local agent to arrange installation.  

Thanks 

Sim


----------



## etel (11 Dec 2005)

SKY now do all in package in Ireland , 1 year incl install and all equipment for €210 (1st 3 months 10 each next 9 months 20 each) = 210 total and you can cancel after that year and keep all the gear . Contact direct (not thru agent) and ask about the 10 a month for the 1st three months package, its on the sky.com website too.


----------



## Des (12 Dec 2005)

you do need a dish installed outside the house, it comes part of the package. 

if you want to watch different channels in different rooms you will need to go for multiview, which is 3 seperate boxes (each one cabled from the dish)

otherwise you can either split 3 cables from the one box, or get digisenders(wireless tv signal trransmitters which are available from argos)
if you go this route you can only watch the same program in all rooms.

you can alos not tape from a different channel than the one you are watching (unless you go for SKY+) which requires 2 cables from the dish.

if you go for multi room, or SKY + then you need all boxes connected to the same phone line.

If you go for any multi room you need a box in each room.

not sure if it quicker to go through local guy or direct to sky, they all have to get their cards from sky, you could try and book an appointment through sky and the local guys and see which can get to you quicker.


----------



## Sim One (14 Dec 2005)

Des 

You say "otherwise you can either split 3 cables from the one box....".

At the moment we have three TVs all working from the one connection into the house.  Will these splits suffice for the Sky package or will they have to be reconnected/rejigged when Sky is installed.  

Would a local retailer be more accommodating in this regard than an approved Sky retailer?


----------



## Des (15 Dec 2005)

the 3 connections have to come from sky box, you can get a magic eye to connect to these lines and control the one box from each location....

these plug into the cable coming out of back of digibox.

are your 3 connections coming out of one point ?


----------



## Sim One (15 Dec 2005)

Des 

Yes, all three connections come from the one point, AFAIK.

Sim


----------

